# 718 OP Mail Car Saved



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Many years ago I picked up a 718 operating mail car off a parts table. The body was very nice but the chassis was missing it's trucks so it just sat on the shelf all this time, until now. A few days ago a 718 showed up on Ebay that had a crack up one corner and a distorted body but a fully intact chassis. I threw a bid at it and lo & behold I got it for $6.05 plus postage. It arrived today and below are the pics.

First 2 are what I had, the next 2 are what I bought and the 5th is the new chassis with my original body. Looks decent and it works too. Now I need to find the stanion that holds the bags.










Larry


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

grrr I was going to bid on that but got busy in the store 
lol
how bad was the blemish on top I could not tell from the pics in the add


that's the last car I need for my new haven passenger set

oh well lol 
good work looks nice


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

The body is actually humped in the middle and has a large crack up one corner. The red plastic is severly faded, especially towards one end. Two of the screw holes are broken and had glue in them to hold the screws. If you had wanted it as a runner I think you might have been disappointed.

Which set are you putting together?

Larry


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have 2 new haven 650
and a 651
and wanting to get the operating mail car just like above 
which will round out a nice passenger car set for running on my layout 


no biggie I have seen a few on feepay around 20-40$ ill pull the trigger one of theses days

lots of green ones but the red ones seem to be more scarce


----------

